# Elite-5 DSI screen shots-newbie here!



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I increased the sensitivity on my unit this morning and it showed me something that I was wondering that my old unit wouldn't. I'll be trolling certain sections of Indian in say 5.3 ft of water with 65'-70' line released. All of a sudden,same depth,my cranks drag bottom consistently like I shallowed up a couple feet or so and reel in 10+ feet of line. Sometimes I get some nice saugeye in these spots and my salmon rod tips goes nuts over this area.Not the case this morning.Only thing out of that area this morning was a 10# flattie sitting in the transitional area.

Here's a couple pics of 1 area I've been trolling today. 1st pick is a spot where my rods act normal,with an occasional ticking of the bottom and you'll see the 5.2' bottom reading. Probably a muddy/mucky bottom?:










Here's a transitional shot when I start getting to or from that area:










Now this area is when my rod tips go nuts and snag % increases,but around the same 5.2' depth range:









If I had to guess,the bottom might be rocky? I've noticed quite a few areas like that in the north section of the main lake.All those areas have similar stumps that look like spears and narrow Christmas trees/pyramids.


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Tagged. I just bought this finder as well and would like to learn.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hard to say. To me, the top pic looks "rockier" but.. On the HB units, the harder returns are yellow and the softer returns are red/blue. So if you see a lot of yellow, its a harder bottom than a little yellow and red/blue. Those secondary returns on the 2nd and 3rd pics may be indicating the hard bottom then. Nothing will telegraph that back better than your rod tip. Stumps should look like stumps. If they are compressed, your scroll speed may be set too high? That would also make all the fish you mark look tiny. Are you marking any large fish?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like a harder bottom and the lil stickup is probably trees...branches etc

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a rock/hard bottom out there where you troll, the main lake, ski zone. Those little stick ups you come across I think are small branches, left over pieces of stumps or something. They show up on my hb the same way. When you cross over a stump thou it looks like a stump on the screen.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I see that rocky bottom structure scattered throughout my Blackhawk,pew,moose,chipawa route.Even in the middle of all them.I'll bet it shows the same bottom over on the tri-humps.

Using the gps/graph screen simultaneously,the screen is too small. I've been working on the gps map screen. It's a whole different ball game compared to my eagle handheld gps,so I have it side by side with the elite when I pounce on a waypoint. All my hot saugeye waypoints are within a few hundred feet away these structures,but not on them.

BTW:I switched it to 450 khz and that yellow bottom disappeared.

I'll try to take some pics of the big stumps,snags that it shows me.They look more like tall narrow Christmas tree spikes. I have 1 marked over by chipawa with a big red X icon.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugmon,

This might help you out when setting it up...........Doc 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/317662-lowrance-dsi-first-impressions.html

Also another site http://www.crappie.com/crappie/fishing-electronics-photography/193887-discussion-lowrance-elite-5-dsi-chartplotter.html


----------

